# Greetings from India



## Tusshar (Feb 22, 2016)

Brethren my name is Tusshar and I am a 2nd generation Mason.. My mother lodge is Berar No. 28,Amravati, MAHARASHTRA, India. I am a spices manufacturer,with all certification required for export. Regards 

Sent from my Mi 4i using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 23, 2016)

Greetings and welcome aboard Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 23, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 23, 2016)

Tusshar said:


> Brethren my name is Tusshar and I am a 2nd generation Mason.. My mother lodge is Berar No. 28,Amravati, MAHARASHTRA, India. I am a spices manufacturer,with all certification required for export. Regards
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I attended your Grand Lodge a few years ago when the World Conference was held in Chennai.


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Tusshar


----------



## Tusshar (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello brethren... 

Sent from my Mi 4i using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 24, 2016)

Greetings brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome to forum Brother.


----------



## Tusshar (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello w Bro 

Sent from my Mi 4i using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## rmorenc (Feb 28, 2016)

Greetings, Brother!  I'm affiliated with a lodge in your part of the world (Level #41 in Kirkee/Pune).  I affiliated with that lodge when I lived in Pune a few years back.  A fine group of brothers over there, I sometimes wish my lodges here in the US could do the awesome types of charity work I saw in India.


----------



## Tusshar (Mar 5, 2016)

rmorenc said:


> Greetings, Brother!  I'm affiliated with a lodge in your part of the world (Level #41 in Kirkee/Pune).  I affiliated with that lodge when I lived in Pune a few years back.  A fine group of brothers over there, I sometimes wish my lodges here in the US could do the awesome types of charity work I saw in India.


I am a visiting member of lodge level no. 41...pune..


Sent from my Mi 4i using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Tusshar (Mar 6, 2016)

rmorenc said:


> Greetings, Brother!  I'm affiliated with a lodge in your part of the world (Level #41 in Kirkee/Pune).  I affiliated with that lodge when I lived in Pune a few years back.  A fine group of brothers over there, I sometimes wish my lodges here in the US could do the awesome types of charity work I saw in India.


W Bro Richard.... Still brethren at lodge level 41...remember you.... And and assured that the Bible, you gifted is well in VSL... Regards 

Sent from my Mi 4i using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## RhushidaK (Nov 13, 2016)

My apologies in advance Bro. Tusshar for hijacking your thread like this, but I'm unable to post a new thread for my introduction. Do not know why. So if you're okay with it, I'll add my intro here, so as not to get banned as per the 5-day rule. 

Fraternal Greetings all. Well I'm from India too. Got recently initiated into Freemasonry under Grand Lodge of India in Pune.


----------



## Tusshar (Nov 13, 2016)

RhushidaK said:


> My apologies in advance Bro. Tusshar for hijacking your thread like this, but I'm unable to post a new thread for my introduction. Do not know why. So if you're okay with it, I'll add my intro here, so as not to get banned as per the 5-day rule.
> 
> Fraternal Greetings all. Well I'm from India too. Got recently initiated into Freemasonry under Grand Lodge of India in Pune.


Welcome aboard Bro.. Which lodge in Pune.. 

Sent from my Mi 4i using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 13, 2016)

RhushidaK said:


> Got recently initiated into Freemasonry under Grand Lodge of India in Pune.



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## RhushidaK (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you Brethren. I am in Lodge General Williams No. 165 under Grand Lodge of India.

@Bro. Stewart P.M. I am unable to start a new thread with a error that "Spamming is not tolerated. Your country is blocked". Could you please look into this?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 16, 2016)

RhushidaK said:


> Thank you Brethren. I am in Lodge General Williams No. 165 under Grand Lodge of India.
> 
> @Bro. Stewart P.M. I am unable to start a new thread with a error that "Spamming is not tolerated. Your country is blocked". Could you please look into this?



Yes. Let us look into this.


----------

